# Having an issue with stream set up



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Got the stream connected. Got a solid white light. Activated via the tivo website. Updated the stream software to 20.4.6.

Can see it via settings/setup on my ipad or iphone.

I have a premier xl4 and a premier 4. I can connect via the app to those units, see now playing. If I hit play it doesn't stream to the ipad or the iphone, but it does start playing on the tivo unit selected at the moment.

I don't see a stream or download option of any show on either device.

When I try setup via the app it starts the process of checking for streaming devices, which it finds. When I start setup, with set up for in home and out of home checked it will start checking for software version and then in about 5 to 10 seconds I get a message saying the setup did not complete successfully, try again.

Stumped!! Any ideas?

Thank you.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Do you have the latest version of the iOS app?


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Arcady said:


> Do you have the latest version of the iOS app?


As a matter of fact I just updated both the iphone 6+ and ipad air 2 software this evening as I was plugging in and setting up the stream. I believe it is version 8.2. Are you suspecting that might be the issue?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Is the Stream on the same Tivo.com account as the DVR?


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

pfiagra said:


> Is the Stream on the same Tivo.com account as the DVR?


Yes it is.

Also I grabbed an older ipad that is still on ios 8.1.3 or something like that and it has the same issue.

Would pulling the power on the stream make any difference? I am guessing no since it is transmitting its own data that I can see on my apple devices.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

dnorth12 said:


> As a matter of fact I just updated both the iphone 6+ and ipad air 2 software this evening as I was plugging in and setting up the stream. I believe it is version 8.2. Are you suspecting that might be the issue?


I didn't mean the iOS version. I meant the TiVo app.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Arcady said:


> I didn't mean the iOS version. I meant the TiVo app.


Sorry, but yes have updated tivo on all devices.

Something I found when checking full system information via the tivo app:

streaming state: preconditonfailed

I assume that is pointing to the issue, but I don't have a clue.

I also pulled the power and restarted the stream with no change.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Arcady and pfiagra,

Thank you guys for trying to help, I appreciate it very much.

I did a yahoo search and came across this thread http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=11033517

Essentially there is a step in the instructions to fix this issue to select "make a service call" and some further instructions that for some reason I did not need to follow to get it working.

The one thing I want to add to this in case someone else comes across this thread: When I made the service call by pressing the make a service call button is that I got a quick white flash of that button. Then it seemed like nothing was happening, so I pressed the button again but I got no response to the button press. So I assumed that was because it was making the call.

It only took about a minute and I got a ready status. From there streaming was up and running.

Once again, thanks guys for stepping up and hopefully my find will help someone else.


----------



## wco81 (Dec 28, 2001)

Been downloading quite a bit for the past week.

Error seems to occur after like 30 minutes or so.

Keep trying again and again and it works for awhile and then errors out again.

Repeat cycle.

Maybe toe Broadcom applications processor overheats while streaming or downloading. Probably transcoding so it's CPU as well as IO intensive.


----------

